# Cholla Bangle Madness



## BangleGuy (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are four cholla/alumilite bangles I have made over the last two weekends. Lots of fun getting ready for the art and craft shows in November! Going left to right; color #12 on SS, #142 on CU, #34 on SS, #33 on SS. Send me a PM for a free 15 page tutorial on bangle making.

Thanks for looking!

[attachment=12122]


----------



## JimH (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice work! It looks like you have been very busy.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 15, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Here are four cholla/alumilite bangles I have made over the last two weekends. Lots of fun getting ready for the art and craft shows in November! Going left to right; color #12 on SS, #142 on CU, #34 on SS, #33 on SS. Send me a PM for a free 15 page tutorial on bangle making.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Those are gorgeous.


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice, love em all.


----------

